# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Busco pulpa de mango congelado

## Yacin

Busco a proveedores de mango congelado en IQF necesito cotización por favor cualquier consulta comunicarse al número 920088327
Cesar ValdiviezoTemas similares: CHUNKS DE MANGO KENT CONGELADO PARA EXPORTACIÓN / FROZEN MANGO CHUNKS Artículo: Empresa estadounidense interesada en importar mango congelado compra de mango descarte para congelado y pulpa VENTA DE SMOOTHIES DE MANGO CONGELADO Camposol incrementará exportaciones de mango fresco y congelado

----------

